# Divine Puppy



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I know readers are often looking for Maltese pups so I just thought I'd let you know that Divine Maltese has a male. :wub: I was asking Angie about lineage of a friend's pup and she told me she has a little guy who's available. She just posted pictures to her site. I'm still holding out for an older pup or retiree in my area so that's why I wasn't interested.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

http://www.divinemaltese.com/

Oh what a cutie he is!!!!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Too precious!!!! Truly Divine!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

:smheat: :smheat: Over the top cute.....!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I have always loved the look of the Divine males. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She has beautiful puppies.........they are consistantly precious!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

And these shots were just from her cell phone. I was looking at his pedigree on "dads" side. These things confuse me no end.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Goodness me, he is just adorable!!! The 2nd photo reminds me of Preston... :wub: 

After having 2 males (Benson who passed from a liver shunt before age 2, and Preston who is now 5 months) & 1 girl, London, I just looooooooove the boys. :wub: Mommy loves you too, London! LOL


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Aww. That is one darling baby boy and he and my Miko have the same daddy. Miko's pic is in my siggy and if you want to see a pic of his litter sister, here's a link to her page: http://www.divinemaltese.com/Champions/Rose.html

I was bragging to Larry once about how scary smart Miko is and Larry told me that his sire was very smart. Another time when I sent Angie a picture of Miko all grown up, she emailed me back that he looked exactly like his sister. 

All this just to say that if someone looking for a male puppy likes the looks of Miko and his sister, and likes a smart guy with a sweetie pie temperament, the available Divine puppy has the same sire. I hope someone from here gets him so we can see pictures of him growing up.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

He is so, so adorable!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I think Divine has some of the most beautiful Malts I've ever seen.

I have communicated with Angie before, and I found her to be really friendly. You could also tell right away how

passionate she is about the breed.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

He is gorgeous! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 28 2009, 04:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823370


> Ummmmm Coco......your riddle said he began at page 1 of vol 1.....so he ate 3/4" total for vol 1
> he ate all the way thru vol 2 so he ate 1" total for vol 2
> then your riddle said he ate to the end of vol 3....not that he ate through vol. 3 so he ate a total of 3/4" of vol 3
> 
> ...


Divine has always been top of my list...if I were to ever get another pup I would try Divine first! :wub: :smheat:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I love Divine puppies!! He is soooo cute!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I think this must be a littermate to the puppy a friend of mine just got. If he is anything like his litter-sister he will be sweet as well as gorgeous. :wub: LOL, and of course he is related to my Cadie, so I am sure he is special.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 28 2009, 10:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823509


> I think this must be a littermate to the puppy a friend of mine just got. If he is anything like his litter-sister he will be sweet as well as gorgeous. :wub: LOL, and of course he is related to my Cadie, so I am sure he is special.[/B]


 Wow he is beautiful!! I posted awhile back about the pups and yes I do love the look of Divine!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I was told Divine puppies have alot of Marcris in them. Is that true? They're so cute!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 29 2009, 09:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823589


> I was told Divine puppies have alot of Marcris in them. Is that true? They're so cute!![/B]


Claire's grandfather is BIS & BISS CH Divine's Marc of Friendship ROMX #1 A.S. (Whoa!) and on her pedigree it shows Marc has a lot of Marcris but also Pashes. This might help give you a idea of what is behind the Divine line. 

Here is a link to Claire's mother's pedigree. You'll see Marc and can see his lines.

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/pedigrees/ped_gwen.pdf


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Aug 29 2009, 09:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823594


> QUOTE (princessre @ Aug 29 2009, 09:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823589





> I was told Divine puppies have alot of Marcris in them. Is that true? They're so cute!![/B]


Claire's grandfather is BIS & BISS CH Divine's Marc of Friendship ROMX #1 A.S. (Whoa!) and on her pedigree it shows Marc has a lot of Marcris but also Pashes. This might help give you a idea of what is behind the Divine line. 

Here is a link to Claire's mother's pedigree. You'll see Marc and can see his lines.

http://rhapsodymaltese.com/pedigrees/ped_gwen.pdf
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, look at that pedigree! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I did indeed see Pasches and Macris in the lines of this pup since you can look up the Dams info on Divine's site. You guys are making me wish I could take a trip to Louisiana! So, I'm still newbie-ish  Since I started this thread I don't feel like I'm hijacking but regarding the last posts -- what's the BIS BISS designation mean? Assuming BIS is Best in Show, but what's BISS? I swear I get totally mixed up looking far back in pedigrees to figure who's who. And what exactly is line breeding?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

BIS is Best in Show (all breed show). 

BISS is Best in Specialty Show (could be national specialty or regional specialty). 

Both are very impressive, though BIS means many more dogs defeated and generally means even more bragging rights.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 29 2009, 12:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823633


> BIS is Best in Show (all breed show).
> 
> BISS is Best in Specialty Show (could be national specialty or regional specialty.
> 
> Both are very impressive, though BIS means many more dogs defeated and generally means even more bragging rights.[/B]


Thanks. Always trying to learn more. :thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Here is an interesting article that explains how the terms line-breeding and in-breeding are used in canine genetics. http://bowlingsite.mcf.com/Genetics/Inbreeding.html

Another fun linke can be found in the pedigree database that allows you to get the COI (Co-efficient of In-breeding) on Maltese in the pedigree database. Of course it isn't complete because if there are pedigrees that are incomplete in the database the statistics would be off. http://www.woodele.de/maltese/htdocs/coie.php


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 29 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823635


> Here is an interesting article that explains how the terms line-breeding and in-breeding are used in canine genetics. http://bowlingsite.mcf.com/Genetics/Inbreeding.html
> 
> Another fun linke can be found in the pedigree database that allows you to get the COI (Co-efficient of In-breeding) on Maltese in the pedigree database. Of course it isn't complete because if there are pedigrees that are incomplete in the database the statistics would be off. http://www.woodele.de/maltese/htdocs/coie.php[/B]


Thanks Carina. I'm in the middle of a big work project so tried skimming the article for now and will go back to reread. I must admit I was the humanities kind of student in college, not the science/math whiz so I think I got most of the info out of the article but some of it made my brain hurt. :bysmilie: Hopefully when I come up for air I can read it with more depth.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 29 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823807


> Thanks Carina. I'm in the middle of a big work project so tried skimming the article for now and will go back to reread. I must admit I was the humanities kind of student in college, not the science/math whiz so I think I got most of the info out of the article but some of it made my brain hurt. :bysmilie: Hopefully when I come up for air I can read it with more depth.[/B]


LOL, I was a History major, English minor. I went to grad school for a degree to teach ESL. I know what you mean about the article. I didn't make it through the whole thing either, but it does have some nice definitions in there of what the differences are. One of the points the article makes that I like is that these defintions very from species to species and even from breed to breed when we are talking genetics. But basically line-breeding is in-breeding-lite. You focus on a common ancestor and try to concentrate the genes from that individual. Line-breeding is the best way to develop some consistency. You will get it faster from in-breeding (which usually consists of father-daugther, mother-son, brother-sister or half-sibling breedings). But in-breeding is contraversial, potentially dangerous and best left to Breeders who knows their lines VERY well. 

I was recently told that a great book for digesting this kind of thing is the Genetics for Dummies. Sounds right up my alley. I learned about wine from Wine for Dummies. :wine:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Be still my heart......Divine puppy boy.......so cute!!!* :wub: :wub: :wub:

http://www.divinemaltese.com/


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Aug 29 2009, 09:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823809


> QUOTE (Snowbody @ Aug 29 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823807





> Thanks Carina. I'm in the middle of a big work project so tried skimming the article for now and will go back to reread. I must admit I was the humanities kind of student in college, not the science/math whiz so I think I got most of the info out of the article but some of it made my brain hurt. :bysmilie: Hopefully when I come up for air I can read it with more depth.[/B]


LOL, I was a History major, English minor. I went to grad school for a degree to teach ESL. I know what you mean about the article. I didn't make it through the whole thing either, but it does have some nice definitions in there of what the differences are. One of the points the article makes that I like is that these defintions very from species to species and even from breed to breed when we are talking genetics. But basically line-breeding is in-breeding-lite. You focus on a common ancestor and try to concentrate the genes from that individual. Line-breeding is the best way to develop some consistency. You will get it faster from in-breeding (which usually consists of father-daugther, mother-son, brother-sister or half-sibling breedings). But in-breeding is contraversial, potentially dangerous and best left to Breeders who knows their lines VERY well. 

I was recently told that a great book for digesting this kind of thing is the Genetics for Dummies. Sounds right up my alley. I learned about wine from Wine for Dummies. :wine:
[/B][/QUOTE]
I can't believe you mentioned Genetics for Dummies...I swear that's all I could think when I read the article. I need Line-Breeding for Dummies! :rofl: I'm feelin' a little better now since I got the article from you and you had trouble digesting it all. Now digesting wine...that's another story. :wine: I luckily connived a trip to Italy with my DH for my 25th anniversary in that pursuit...beats Wine for Dummies anyday...however I kind of did feel like one from time to time trying to communicate in Italian  Thanks again. Sue


----------

